# Regular Season Game 74 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(47-26)/(47-25)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, April 1, 5:00 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Williams / Fisher / Kirilenko / Boozer / Okur*



*PREVIEW

Tracy McGrady walked through the Rockets' locker room and paused in front of an oversized television screen when he caught a glimpse of the final score in Friday night's game between the Utah Jazz and San Antonio Spurs.

He didn't have any trouble doing some quick math after learning that Utah had dropped a game in the Alamo City.

"We're a half-game back now," McGrady said. "It would definitely be great to get home court advantage. That's what we're striving to do. That increases your chances of winning a playoff series. It's in the back of our minds, but at the same time, we've got to take care of business."

The Rockets will get a big opportunity to do just that on Sunday.

Less than four weeks before the start of the playoffs, the Rockets can take a significant step towards securing home court advantage in the opening round when they host the Jazz Sunday night at Toyota Center.

The Rockets, who thumped the Jazz in their first meeting this season at Toyota Center, have closed the gap for the fourth best record in the Western Conference to a ½-game. They're trailing Utah by a game in the loss column.

With nine games remaining in the regular season and two more dates against the Jazz prior to the playoffs, the Rockets could move past the Northwest Division leaders and gain home court advantage in the first round.

That means there is plenty on the line Sunday.

"It's going to be one of those high-energy and intense games," Rockets forward Juwan Howard said. "You have a team that's trying to remain in fourth place and it would be nice for us to be able to get the win and not only build some momentum towards the playoffs, but have home court advantage in the first round of the playoffs."

The Rockets (47-26) are a win away from locking up at least the fifth seed in the playoffs after extending their lead over the Los Angeles Lakers to 8 ½ games on Friday night.

With the Spurs pulling away from Utah and Houston for the No. 3 seed, the Rockets and Jazz appear to be on a collision course in the first round.

The lone issue that needs to be resolved is whether Game 1 will be played in Houston or Salt Lake City.

"Big game," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "It'll be a playoff atmosphere. We both know what's at stake."

Besides making a push for home court advantage, the meeting will give the Rockets a chance to measure themselves against their probable playoff opponent.

The Jazz are the league's leading team on the glass in terms of rebounding differential with a hard-nosed lineup led by Carlos Boozer. They have a big front line that has three players standing over 6-foot-9.

Boozer overwhelmed the Rockets in the season opener when he collected 19 rebounds and finished with 24 points to lead the Jazz to a 107-97 victory. Houston managed to do a better job of keeping Utah off the glass during a 100-86 win in Houston on Jan. 5, winning the rebounding battle 48-43. Still, the Rockets are expecting a physical grind on Sunday.

Just ask Shane Battier.

"They're the most physical team in the league and they got some bruisers," Battier said. "Every time you play the Jazz, you got to strap your helmet on. It's going to be rough."

The Rockets, however, plan to be ready with what's at stake.

"It'll be interesting to see how the game goes," McGrady said. "We're going to be ready. We're heading home and we’ve been playing well. And that's a team that we're going to be facing the playoffs. It's all about sending a message. This is who we are and who we're going to be. And we're going to be ready."*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Got your job back 

This is going to be an amazing game


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a must watch game. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes,a tough game is . 
And There's no injury on Jazz's roster ,isn't there? I think Okur&Boozer 's mid-range or long-range shots would give Yao some troubles .


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Last time we played the Jazz Tracy scored 44, is it time for 50 this time??


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

It would be a tough game. Tmac must fire to win.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Biggest game of the year? I think so

Lets hope our guys won't choke on the pressure...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TO HAVE HOME COURT ADVANTAGE, or NOT TO HAVE HOME COURT ADVANTAGE: THAT IS THE QUESTION.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I always like our chances @ home!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Biggest game of the year? I think so
> 
> Lets hope our guys won't choke on the pressure...


Next game against them should be even bigger. Going to the playoffs with a win would put the pressure on Utah.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW the Mavs Suns game is awesome...... but I am just waiting for this game to start.

Also how the hell does the Jazz get a 5.5 start??????????
Don't they have a better record that us right now.................


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

mms direct link revives!

mms://a1650.l2035344243.c20353.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1650/20353/v001/reflector:44228 

why needs league pass :wink:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC 0 from 3
.............


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

slow start...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

^thanks!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

BS call, geez


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Utah showing how much they want this game, by using flop methods....they didn't use them in San Antonio


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

amazing hustle play by Chuck! :clap2:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hey ref, isn't it a time limit for letting a quarter go to long?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao was the man that quarter, hope it didn't take all his energy to do it....Chuck Hayes, what can you say?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is playing very physcially


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what a dunk, OMG


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Can anyone but Yao hit a shot?

Any time soon?????????????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

you flop? we can flop too...thank Batt! Give Yao help on Offense & this one is over


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Yao doing all the scoring is not right. TMac has got to step up!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW no offense except from Yao. This is annoying..........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man can sombdy other then Yao please DO SOMETHING!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to see TMAC drive to the rim.

I want to see him rip the rim down.
Stop the jump shots.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God, this is ugly, we should be killing them, they are getting looks and shooting below 30% but we have NOBODY outside of Yao doing anything on the offensive end

This is reminding me of the boston game all over again...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god TMAc takes it to the rim


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yeah, that's what TMAC gotta do


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Playing so badly.
So So So lucky its only a 4 point game...................

TMAC needs to be going to the rim more often.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

1st half of crap! Yao/Hayes did their thing, but alston? what is he shooting at?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

36-32 Jazz. Yao and Hayes are doing well. I'm sure T-Mac will be better in the second half. Alston made 0-5 of his three's. He shouldn't score three's the rest of the game unless he is open.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

JVG, what happened to "we need to surround Yao with shooters"?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Off the bench we normally have two sscorers Head and Howard. 

But Head is injured and Howard is missing everything.

Whats most annoying is Juwan was hitting everything like a week or two ago........


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hroz said:


> Off the bench we normally have two sscorers Head and Howard.
> 
> But Head is injured and Howard is missing everything.
> 
> Whats most annoying is Juwan was hitting everything like a week or two ago........


that's why he's a streaky shooter


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Howard has gone completly cold over the last few games. He used to be automatic from that mid range jumper.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Battier!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We need Howard to score and Mutombo to get rebounds before Yao came back. If we can get that, we will get through the playoffs with not to much problems.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God Rafer just ****ing sucks at shooting. Jesus


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC thank you


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

8-0 run, nice...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wouldnt mind seeing abit more of Lucas?, or try Snyder at PG? or maybe move TMAC to PG for 2-3mins?

Alston is a liability right now they are leaving him open especting him to miss and he keeps missing.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i love when tmac can hit that pull up 3


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am seriously thinking about that essay... lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I just burned 150 cals. in frustration of that 1st half....seems it worked


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> 36-32 Jazz. Yao and Hayes are doing well. I'm sure T-Mac will be better in the second half. Alston made 0-5 of his three's. He shouldn't score three's the rest of the game unless he is open.


he's been pretty open with every 3 he has taken

Alston just sucks


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pass by T-Mac. :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

follow-up dunk by Yao:yay:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao is on fire.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to get it to Battier more often


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao for and1


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its about damn time....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, what a layup by Mcgrady


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hey Yao, how about some popcorn over here? He's doing it all, tonight!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Double Double!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its still very close.

I really do want to see Rafer and TMAC driving to the hoop.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought Juwans shot was going in lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

so we blew the 9 point lead....Typical


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Yao comes off and its back to 2 points.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

can't believe Jazz only down 2....

tough break on the lay-up by Tmac


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

61-59 Rockets. Suddenly we're up by 2 points. We need Yao to get back in.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice pass Rafer


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn cant believe Yao misses both those.

Juwan needs to hit these FTs.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock up one, Yao back in....Howard shooting 2

"GO ROCKETS" - Random Fan in the crowd


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

still up one.....nothing else matters


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's still anybody game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hayes back in Juwan just isnt adding much..........

Thank god Rafer hit that shot alittle while back.
I know Battier missed that last shot but he has been going pretty well if hes open the ball needs to go to him.
Also we need TMAC doing what TMAC does or we will lose.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dont believe Yao missed that.........


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yeah, baby:yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god Juwan is coming back now close to the rim.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

anybody glad Howard is Back!?!?!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, this is going to be one hell of a series come playoff time...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad Howard is back. :clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Dont believe Yao missed that.........



those are the ones Shaq or Hakeem would slam down


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

juwan with a block?!?!?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao has been doing everything in the 1st 2nd & 3rd Qs but he has been alittle disapointing in the 4th, missed some really easy shots.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW what a dunk


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

T-MAC!!!!! :yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Harper hits this FT and we are behind............


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Down by 4 with 43 seconds left. We can still win this.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

damn


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, we blew it


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer is definately not the one shooting that..................


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Alston gotta be kidding me


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Omg Rafer


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Why did Alston do that?!?!?!?!? We could have tied it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What In The **** Did Alston Do That For!?!?!?!?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need a three............

TMAC or Battier only ones who should take it........


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope we get into overtime.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

anybody up for some O.T.?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we don't have luthor now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

crap


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn................


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

no i think we lost


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

yep


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

not a good att. from Tmac


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We ****ing blew it


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I cant believe that..........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well we lost home court, there it went


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I still can't believe Alston just rushed that crucial shot:worthy:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe Alston shot that 3 pointer. There was still time left. He could have waited. I can't believe it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant ****ing believe this...seriously. 

What the HELL was Alston thinking!?!?

And what the hell kind of last possesion was that?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Why did T-Mac pass it? Why did Yao pass it back to T-Mac when he was guarded? We blew this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao is not fit enough to be playing 40mins per game.

In the 1st 2nd & 3rd he was doing everything scoring pulling down rebounds making room for Hayes, and keep Boozer to 5 points leading into the 4th. 
But in the 4th his rebounding just fell apart, his shots werent falling and Boozer got 8 points in the 4th.
You cant expect a 7-6 guy to play 40mins. 

But the fact remains that TMAc & Alston just werent hitting their shots.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Those two last plays were terrible.

No idea why Rafer took that shot?????????????????
And TMAC why pass it Yao with 1sec remaining and 3 points to get????????????


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Krimzon said:


> Why did Yao pass it back to T-Mac when he was guarded? We blew this game.


you expected him to shoot it? :thinking2:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao was great till the fourth. At least Yao got 35 points and 16 rebounds. He and Chuck did a great job.
Howard is back which will help us in the upcoming games.
Everyone just had a rough game. Alston wasn't shooting alot in the second half. He has to try and shoot a 3 at a critical time. :curse:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

kisstherim said:


> you expected him to shoot it? :thinking2:


He could have passed it to someone else other then T-Mac or Alston. I'm sure the Jazz knew that T-Mac was going to get the last possession. We could have had Battier give it a shot. I'm sure he wasn't as heavily guarded as T-Mac.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Speaking of low bball IQ... Alston, argh

anyway not too upset over this lost, most guys played alright and we were in a position to win. This will encourage us to work harder and be ready for them for the last game of the season + playoffs.

Go Yao!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC was open in the corner there he should have tried to hit it.

He was 2 from 5 from beyond the arc not exactly terrible numbers.
He had time should have taken the shot.

I dont even know what to say to Rafer.........


----------



## shakesbeer00 (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought it was Shean who missed the 3-pointer there. 

TMac has been disappointing during the last two games. I think he has got too much "mind" in his head. He is thinking about Kobe's recent 50+ performances; he is also thinking about Yao's comeback... and so on. All added together and took him away to nowhere. Just concentrate on your own game, TMac! You will make your own history.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Let's give Novak a shot next time. It's worth a shot.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Next time we should have Lucas passing in and 3 shooters(TMAC Battier & Head(if available) or Wells)


We need Wells I dont care what anyone has to say we need Wells adding atleast 18mpg.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh well GSW next lets get ready for that.


----------



## shakesbeer00 (Dec 22, 2006)

about Wells, I have sth to say about JVG. With Wells in the list, Huston would win more games with ease. JVG is a very good coach, But he seems to care more about whether or not every player is under his control, instead of winning games. However, a player who always obeys the coach definitely cannot become the great one as he is gonna lack of the killer instinct. Most players in JVG's roster are good boys, and that's why JVG's team can never win the champ.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good game guys... I guess the better team won on the other teams homecourt


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Let's not start with that better team eh? We'll let the playoffs decide that 

Plus we still have one game in Utah to catch yall for homecourt!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Good game guys... I guess the better team won on the other teams homecourt



the better team has a better game thread:biggrin:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> the better team has a *better game thread*:biggrin:


Full of people complaining about not beating the better team.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Let's not start with that better team eh? We'll let the playoffs decide that
> 
> Plus we still have one game in Utah to catch yall for homecourt!


28 of 32 teams with homecourt advantage in the history of the 7 game 1st round series has moved on. The jazz will have homecourt and they will beat the rockets in the playoffs with 4 of the games in Utah.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> 28 of 32 teams with homecourt advantage in the history of the 7 game 1st round series has moved on. The jazz will have homecourt and they will beat the rockets in the playoffs with 4 of the games in Utah.


Yes, keep reassuring yourself that AK-47


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> 28 of 32 teams with homecourt advantage in the history of the 7 game 1st round series has moved on.


So you are saying there's a chance!  a 1-8 chance... but a chance!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yes, keep reassuring yourself that AK-47


Home court or not, the jazz can beat your team. You have to rely on 2 or 3 players while the jazz have a lot of weapons on their team. One of our players have a bad game and we can still win. One of your players, tmac, has a bad game and you lose.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> *28 of 32 teams *with homecourt advantage in the history of the 7 game 1st round series has moved on.


unfortunately most of them are 1st,2nd,3rd seeds in each conferences who are obviously better teams then their respective opponents while most of the 4 teams who had their asses kicked by the teams without homecourt advantage were 4th seeds in their conferences.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Home court or not, the jazz can beat your team. You have to rely on 2 or 3 players while the jazz have a lot of weapons on their team.


unfortunately most of teams who won championships in the recent decades had to rely on 2 or 3 players.



AK-47 said:


> One of our players have a bad game and we can still win. One of your players, tmac, has a bad game and you lose.


yes, one of your scrubs players had a bad game and one of our all-star players had a bad game, and you won by what, 3 pts? Btw, did you expect your former Jazz to beat the Bulls when one of your Malone-Stockton combos had a bad game?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> unfortunately most of teams who won championships in the recent decades had to rely on 2 or 3 players.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, one of your scrubs players had a bad game and one of our all-star players had a bad game, and you won by what, 3 pts? Btw, did you expect your former Jazz to beat the Bulls when one of your Malone-Stockton combos had a bad game?


This current jazz team is deeper than the Stockton Malone days. Only thing going against them is inexperience and youth. Give this team a couple more years and they will be a contender. :cheers:


----------

